# hey im new.



## Tinx (Sep 12, 2004)

hey my name is Christina aka Tinx. im a 15 year old junior in highschool from New York. i'll be turning 16 the first of November. im a real animal lover, but my mother wont allow very many pets in the house. i just adopted my very first kitten. hes a beautiful 4 month black short haired feisty kitten that was affectionatly named Tyson by the shelter staff. he actually bit someones ear once...hence the name. it fits him very well. im telling you this cat is insane, but i already love him. 
ive come here because i know im going to need advice ALOT. hes a handul, but i think i can handle him.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

welcome to the forum! feisty cats can be the cutest tho lol lots of spunk! i'm sure you'll find lots of advice here when you need it!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

A warm welcome to the Forum! Be sure to post lots of pictures!


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! We are so glad to ahve you here!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! We love pics, so post some if you can. I too had a kitties named Tyson once (cuz he was such a scrapper!)


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Glad to have you here


----------



## Tinx (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you for the warm welcome! i will have pictures up soon.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Tinx and welcome to the Cat Forum. If you search back through the archived messages, you will find a wealth of information. And if you don't find what you are looking for, be sure to ask.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Christina, can't wait to see pictures of your little devil :twisted:


----------



## Tinx (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks everyone. this forum is great.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tinx, big welcome! I somehow missed this thread. Sorry! I really love black cats, and as long as you wear ear muffs, I'm betting you and Tyson have a great relationship! :wink:


----------

